# Liability insuarance for an MA caterer



## sarada (Feb 24, 2007)

Here's another liability thread for y'all -- except that I'm a Massachusetts caterer. If any one knows where I can get liability insurance in my neck of the woods, please let me know -- I'm getting kinda desperate!

THANKS!!!!

Dawn


----------



## quelper (Feb 28, 2007)

Insurance, contracts, licensing, rental and purchase agreements. YUCK!

Never mind. Hate to see a LEGAL category. Is there one? maybe I will look.. later..

In my area I actually get direct mail from brokers that target the catering industry. Lucky me.

You may need to use the phone book or a search engine to find one in your local area. Problem is that just because someone targeted caterers ONCE doesn't mean they have a clue OR remember that they did it. Taking forever to get email responses or filling out those cumbersome online forms can be discouraging. 

Few brokers will really know that much about catering or restaurants for that matter. If you find one that does, great! In general your should prepare yourself for a "Mutual Learning Experience". 

Good luck


----------

